# How old is a sub adult?



## MrWhippet (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,
How old would a sub adult Crested gecko be?
Thanks.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya,

Its from when you'd stop calling them a baby until they're fully grown  I have no idea how old my sub-adult girls are, but once they're fully grown they will be joining my boy - probably in a few months time! Think human teenagers - they're the teenagers of the crestie world


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Around 6 months I would imagine.


----------



## GarethsGeckos (Oct 13, 2013)

No real answer to this question, but as mentioned before it is when you stop calling them babies until they are adults. As a rough guide we call ours sub-adult from around 6 months to 18 months. Hope this has sort of helped?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I think the term is on par with LTC( long term captive ) and there is no real answer. I would say Gareth's answer is a good one to go by. Older than a baby and too young to breed(?).


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it depends on the species really, i mean a 1 yr old cornsnake is adult but a 1 yr old retic is still a juvenile....


steve


----------

